# Et vous, vous lisez quoi comme presse



## alcahest (31 Mars 2005)

Quels sont les quotidiens et hebdomadaires que vous avez l'habitude de lire ?
Pour moi :
Quotidien : Le Monde 
Hebdomadaire : Le nouvel Obs


----------



## al02 (31 Mars 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont les quotidiens et hebdomadaires que vous avez l'habitude de lire ?
> Pour moi :
> Quotidien : Le Monde
> Hebdomadaire : Le nouvel Obs




Pour moi,
Quotidien : MacGé et Cuk


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2005)

Quotidien : libé et le monde, de temps de temps, 
Hebdo : Télérama
Plus d'autres trucs que je lis à la bibliotheque...


----------



## naas (31 Mars 2005)

*en format papier*
irish time
et avos mac (ça compte pas mais ça fait de la pub  )

*en format electronique de poche*
via mon palm et avantgo:
reuters
le monde (version mobiel s'entends) car c'est tout de même un très bon journal :love:
suivi des canaux tournant autour de l'informatique (oh quelle surprise  )
La BBC

*puis via le web*
le monde encore lui et libération
suivi des inrocks quand même :love:

vala j'ai fait le tour je crois 

_(ça vaut un petit sondage ça non ?  )_


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

Union, gaypied et national hebdo :rateau:


----------



## naas (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Union, gaypied et national hebdo :rateau:


et sinon ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Union, gaypied et national hebdo :rateau:


Le Gai pied ça n'existe plus, c'est Têtu qui l'a remplacé je crois bien.

Je suis en train de me faire repérer


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et sinon ?


La Licence IV, la charte, le How to modérer.


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

bon a mon tour.....

*quotidien:* 
-le monde et libé....pour le serieux
-Aujourd'hui....pour le moyennement serieux
-l'independant ou la Provence pour le regional....

*magazine:*
-Technikart.
-et un mag de mac mais je change souvent.....

voila.


----------



## chokobelle (31 Mars 2005)

Télérama, courrier international, Rock&Folk, Science et Vie.

Et les mois de pulsion greluchesque, 20 ans, c'est fendard :love:.


----------



## alcahest (31 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> _(ça vaut un petit sondage ça non ?  )_


 
Comment fait on ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait on ??



Tu m'envoie les options du sondage que tu souhaites et je te le rajoute.

Au vue des quelques réponses, très éparses, ca risque d'etre difficile d'intégrer un nombre relativement important et suffisamment représentatif d'options de réponses.


----------



## Nobody (31 Mars 2005)

En Bimensuel: l'Educateur

En Hebdo: Le Vif l'Express

En Quotidien: Le Soir

En Braille: Ma femme


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et sinon ?


 ok, desolé, mais les fils avec du robertav dedans me manquent :rateau: 

Sinon
-Libé, pour le metro (et les petits dejeuners mal reveillé depuis que je bois plus de nesquick )
-Le monde, les jours où j'ai envie de dire oui à la constitution,
-l'itinerant, le lendemain.
-le canard, le mercredi.
-Courier international, le jeudi

parfois
-charlie hebdo.
Je reserve -le figaro pour les annonces immobilieres (le mardi)et
-Ouest france pour quand je suis dans l'Ouest de la france
(idem pour -les dernieres nouvelles d'alsace, bref dès que je vais en region je consomme du local)

-à vos mac, plutot regulierement

-Ferraille illustré
-Capsule cosmique
parce que c'est ce qui se fait de mieux en BD ces temps ci 

et regulierement j'achete les premiers numeros des nouveaux magazines, rarement plus.




ps : j'ai bon là ?


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> *en format papier*
> irish time
> ...
> _(ça vaut un petit sondage ça non ?  )_



avec une option pareille si ça fait plus de 2 voix, je te paye une Guineess


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Hebdo :  Téléram, Nouvel obs.


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Mars 2005)

bon de mon cote, ca serait Le Figaro, La Croix, Valeurs Actuelles, et les Echos pour la presse economique...


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

Fluide Glacial
Etapes
Pulsomatic


et des catalogues divers de chaussures à talons et mules sexy haut de gamme...


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (31 Mars 2005)

Libé 
Le monde ( pour recouper avec Libé ) 
Le canard enchainé
A vos Mac, l'ordinateur individuel


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Le Gai pied ça n'existe plus, c'est Têtu qui l'a remplacé je crois bien.



Nan, les deux publications n'ont rien a voir. Tetu, c'est bergé qu'il la lancé. alors que gaipied c'etait les editions du triangle rose je crois bien? les trois premiers numeros (de tetu) etaient bien (l'agenda tenu par lestrade, en fait), apres :sick:



			
				CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de me faire repérer



heu, c'est juste que tu es un garçon tres ouvert


----------



## duracel (31 Mars 2005)

le monde, 
le monde diplo
libé,
le quotidien régional du coin (que je garde secret)
le canard
playboy.


----------



## FANREM (31 Mars 2005)

Moi, je lis presque toutes les revues qui traitent de son, de photo, et de micro-informatique (Mac & Pc) sauf -  je crois une - qui doit s'appeler Hardware (ou quelque chose comme ca)
Je lis aussi 60 millions et que choisir, plus Auto plus
et aussi pas mal de revues Rock : Rock & Folk, Rock sound, Rock One, Rolling stone, + d'autres de maniere moins ponctuelle
ainsi que quelques unes traitant d'automobile, de téléphonie ou de GPS

un peu de Charlie hebdo par ci par là, quelquefois revues nautiques à moteur, et j'ai a peu pres fait le tour 

Il va sans dire que je suis le meilleur client de la maison de la presse (de loin) et que je me les fais - presque  - toutes rembourser (frais professionnels)


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Le Gai pied ça n'existe plus, c'est Têtu qui l'a remplacé je crois bien.
> 
> Je suis en train de me faire repérer


 il me semble que gai pied etait plus hard que tetu non ?


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> bon de mon cote, ca serait Le Figaro, La Croix, Valeurs Actuelles, et les Echos pour la presse economique...


 et sinon ?


----------



## yoffy (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ... je te paye une Guineess


Bon,et bien moi ce sera une 1664 de chez Kronembourg pour celui qui lit à la fois Le Monde ET Le Figaro    

Et sinon ? .....du sexe, du glamour, du people : Gala et le chasseur francais !


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je lis presque toutes les revues qui traitent de son, de photo, et de micro-informatique (Mac & Pc) sauf - je crois une - qui doit s'appeler Hardware (ou quelque chose comme ca)
> Je lis aussi 60 millions et que choisir, plus Auto plus
> et aussi pas mal de revues Rock : Rock & Folk, Rock sound, Rock One, Rolling stone, + d'autres de maniere moins ponctuelle
> ainsi que quelques unes traitant d'automobile, de téléphonie ou de GPS
> ...



tu dors de temps en temps ? parce que moi pour lire Etapes il me faut une semaine et il y a beaucoup d'images (c'est peut etre pour ça ) alors chapeau pour tout ce que tu t'enfiles (les revues hein)


----------



## alcahest (31 Mars 2005)

C'est clair ... chapeau !!


----------



## yoffy (31 Mars 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair ... chapeau !!


C'est dans ce magazine que tu as  trouvé ton béret ?


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que gai pied etait plus hard que tetu non ?



C'est clair que Tétu, c'est plus le "marie claire" du marais, avec des zolies photos et quelques textes sans importance. Alors que gaipied a resurgi sous le nom de projet X (carrement SM). 

Perso, ni l'un ni l'autre. pour la lecture, j'ai l'AFP, et pour les images, j'ai l'embarras du choix


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> tu dors de temps en temps ? parce que moi pour lire Etapes il me faut une semaine et il y a beaucoup d'images (c'est peut etre pour ça ) alors chapeau pour tout ce que tu t'enfiles (les revues hein)


 :affraid: une semaine pour Etapes  :affraid:
c'est pour un record ? si il y a plus de 10 mn de lecture dans ce catalogue, c'est bien parcequ'il y a des images


----------



## alcahest (31 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans ce magazine que tu as trouvé ton béret ?


 
Joli ... j'aime l'humour des macusers !!


----------



## yoffy (31 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> .... pour la lecture, j'ai l'AFP, et pour les images, j'ai l'embarras du choix


Toi qui est peut être bien journaliste , l'AFP c'est de l'information non "polluée" ?


----------



## Freelancer (1 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Toi qui est peut être bien journaliste , l'AFP c'est de l'information non "polluée" ?



J'aime le coté tres factuel de l'afp. apres, polluée ou pas, je ne suis pas assez bien placé pour le savoir. Par contre, ça permet d'eviter la pollution par certains journalistes.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Nan, les deux publications n'ont rien a voir. Tetu, c'est bergé qu'il la lancé. alors que gaipied c'etait les editions du triangle rose je crois bien? les trois premiers numeros (de tetu) etaient bien (l'agenda tenu par lestrade, en fait), apres :sick:


Merci pour cette précision. Je croyais que Le Gai pied n'existait plus ???



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> heu, c'est juste que tu es un garçon tres ouvert


En fait, quand j'ai fait mon stage pour devenir SR, un copain de promo a fait un numéro de Têtu (ou deux ?), je crois bien que c'est lui qui m'avait dit que Le Gai pied n'existait plus.


----------



## Pitt (1 Avril 2005)

*Papier :*

   Hebdo : Courier International

   Mensuel : Diplomatie (excellant)

*Electronique :*

   Le Monde (Le Desk)

   International Crisis Group (excellant)

   FRS Fondation pour la recherche stratégique

   Intelligence On-line

   AP/AFP/Reuters

   Google news


Je donne le lien d'ICG car c'est le meilleur site d'analyse géopolitique que je connaisse
http://www.crisisgroup.org/home/index.cfm?l=2


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Avril 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> bon de mon cote, ca serait Le Figaro, La Croix, Valeurs Actuelles, et les Echos pour la presse economique...


 
Ah ben ça y est, enfin, on peut cesser les recherches, on a enfin retrouver le mec de droite de MacG...  

'+


----------



## valoriel (1 Avril 2005)

Pour l'info
Le Monde, Libé, parfois l'Huma souvent 20minutes dans le métro

Pour la voile
Voiles et voiliers, bateaux et voile magazine.

Pour le mac
SVMMac, Avosmac, iCreate et Univers Mac.

Quand il y a des articles sympa, Géo et quand je voyage, picsou magazine, super picsou géant, le journal de mickey (quoique c'est moins agréable qu'à l'époque)

Sinon google news et le 20h de france2


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2005)

Je ne trouve aucun lecteur du Figaro. Où sont-ils ? Z'avez honte ou quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Et pourtant, vu certaines méthodes, doit même y avoir des abonnés.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

J'achète "le Monde", (pas le monde   ) mais de là à dire que je le lis    C'était vrai dans le temps, maintenant, je survole plus que je lis   

Tiens, histoire de mettre un peu de poésie dans ce monde de brutes   à défaut d'hebdo (je n'en lis pas), un mensuel (après avoir été bimestriel ou aléatoire ) pour ceux qui s'intéressent à la littérature : "le matricule des anges". On y parle rarement des boquins de Rika Zaraî, de Sarko ou des animateurs télé


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve aucun lecteur du Figaro. Où sont-ils ? Z'avez honte ou quoi ?



Tu devrais lire "l'écho des ophtalmos" parce que moi, j'en ai vu passer


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2005)

Je lis régulièrement Libération et le mercredi c'est Charlie :love: avec un soupçon de Canard de temps en temps. Je mélange avec Le Monde Diplomatique et .... je ne comprend rien au monde qui m'entoure !!  

Sinon, A Vos Macs et de la presse musicale (un peu d'Inrock (qui le sont de moins en moins...), de Rock'n'Folk, de Vibrations) et quelques fanzines (Abus Dangereux, Rock hardi, Kérozène ...).

Et puis les Cahiers du Football


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais lire "l'écho des ophtalmos" parce que moi, j'en ai vu passer


 
J'avais cru lire : tu devrais aller chez l'ophtalmo !!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cru lire : tu devrais aller chez l'ophtalmo !!!



Tu avais tort si on s'en tient à la lettre ("ZU"  ), raison si on s'en tient à l'esprit.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'achète "le Monde", (pas le monde  ) mais de là à dire que je le lis   C'était vrai dans le temps, maintenant, je survole plus que je lis
> 
> Tiens, histoire de mettre un peu de poésie dans ce monde de brutes  à défaut d'hebdo (je n'en lis pas), un mensuel (après avoir été bimestriel ou aléatoire ) pour ceux qui s'intéressent à la littérature : "le matricule des anges". On y parle rarement des boquins de Rika Zaraî, de Sarko ou des animateurs télé


 
Le problème avec "Le Monde" c'est qu'il me faut une semaine pour en lire la moitié d'un.

Et il en sort un tous les jours, alors le retard s'accumule.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème avec "Le Monde" c'est qu'il me faut une semaine pour en lire la moitié d'un.
> 
> Et il en sort un tous les jours, alors le retard s'accumule.



C'est exactement ça. Remarque, il y a pire, quand j'étais en coopération, il arrivait de façon pour le moins désordonnée. Imagine le traumatisme quand t'en reçois une douzaine en 2 jours.


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2005)

il y avait une revue tres interessante du temps ou j'etais en france qui s'appelait le spectacle du monde, c'etait un mensuel, le recul sur l'actualité y etait tout simplement fantastique


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème avec "Le Monde" c'est qu'il me faut une semaine pour en lire la moitié d'un.



En plus, la plus grande partie de ce journal n'est souvent qu'un copier-coller des nouvelles afp... grande spécialité des journalistes français.


----------



## molgow (1 Avril 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont les quotidiens et hebdomadaires que vous avez l'habitude de lire ?



En papier : 
- 24 Heures
- Le Matin (au bistrot)
- Le Monde-Diplomatique (mensuel)
- Le Temps (parfois, au bistrot)

Electronique:
- Le Monde


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Moi, je lis LA CROIX.


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je lis LA CROIX.



T'es plus abonné au chasseur français ?


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

Papier :
L'Hebdo (magazine suisse)
Der Bund (quotidien bernois)

Palm (avec AvantGo) :
Le Monde (mais depuis qu'ils l'ont réduit à 3 articles je les hais  )
Le Temps
Reuters
Der Spiegel
MacNN, ZDNet...

Mac / PC :
Tages-Anzeiger (quotidien zurichois)
Le Monde
Neue Zürcher Zeitung (quotidien zurichois)


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

Je ne lis que le "Metro" en prenant le train le matin... comme journal...

A vrai dire tout ce qui est presse ne m'attire pas tellement a cause du nombre impressionant de mauvaises nouvelles et de catastrophe, ca ne m'inspire pas grand chose de positif


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Gna gna gna...


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'es plus abonné au chasseur français ?



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Bien que je les lise rarement l'un et l'autre, je trouve que, dans leur genre, ce sont plutôt de bons canards. Entre autres, le chasseur français me semble (je peux me tromper) un bon canard sur la nature que les chasseurs connaissent souvent mieux que beaucoup d'écolos urbains.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna...



Tu te brosses les dents ?


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (1 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En plus, la plus grande partie de ce journal n'est souvent qu'un copier-coller des nouvelles afp... grande spécialité des journalistes français.



Heu... dire ça du Monde, c'est un peu exagerer non ? :mouais:


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Heu... dire ça du Monde, c'est un peu exagerer non ? :mouais:



Non, je persiste et signe .

T'es maquettiste chez eux ?


----------



## molgow (1 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne lis que le "Metro" en prenant le train le matin... comme journal...



Ce n'est pas un journal c'est une feuille de publicité distribuée quotidiennement et entrecoupée de dépêches d'agence  



Une bonne information ça se paie


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un journal c'est une feuille de publicité distribuée quotidiennement et entrecoupée de dépêches d'agence
> 
> 
> 
> Une bonne information ça se paie


 Bof, c'est un resume de l'actu et il ne m'en faut pas plus, je ne fais que rapidement le feuilleter de toute facon :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça y est, enfin, on peut cesser les recherches, on a enfin retrouver le mec de droite de MacG...
> 
> '+



ben, oui, sauf qu'etant actuellement a NewYork, ca fais de lui un gauchiste Americain.......


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

Apportons notre pierre à l&#8217;édifiant fil !
Je lit beaucoup mais peu et dans le désorde :

_LaCroix_ / _Charlie Hebdo_ / _le Monde_ (enfin le _blog des correcteurs du Monde_  ) / je parcours les sites des différents organes de la presse écrite / je lis entre les ondes en écoutant la radio

les magazines photo / mac ça compte pas

je regarde _Étapes_ aussi

je sais c&#8217;est pas sérieux mais on n&#8217;est pas sérieux quand&#8230;


----------



## CBi (1 Avril 2005)

le monde, sur le net 
le monde diplo, sur papier
le canard, sur papier de temps en temps, sinon la une sur le net
Air Fan


----------



## CBi (1 Avril 2005)

Ah, et j'oubliais, en anglais, Harper's Magazine = tous les américains ne sont pas lobotomisés.

Si vous lisez l'anglais = www.harpers.org


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve aucun lecteur du Figaro. Où sont-ils ? Z'avez honte ou quoi ?


 
si si moi, je l'ai dit !!!!


----------



## chokobelle (1 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> _Je ne trouve aucun lecteur du Figaro. Où sont-ils ? Z'avez honte ou quoi ?_



Je le lis les jours où il est distribué gratuitement à la fac, mais seulement pendant les cours de chimie orga


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *Le Gognol*
> _Ah ben ça y est, enfin, on peut cesser les recherches, on a enfin retrouver le mec de droite de MacG...  _
> 
> ...


 

j'avais pas compris le sens de MacG : Membre Actif de Gauche, et generation pour la generation miterrand ???
je me disais bien que le forum et autres articles etaient tendancieux


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas compris le sens de MacG : Membre Actif de Gauche, et generation pour la generation miterrand ???
> je me disais bien que le forum et autres articles etaient tendancieux


  en même temps, cette passion pour les pommes...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je regarde _Étapes_ aussi
> 
> je sais c?est pas sérieux mais on n?est pas sérieux quand?


 Je lisais aussi Etapes mais je trouve que ce n'est plus trop ca, je ne me suis pas reabonnee, completement decue...


----------



## alcahest (1 Avril 2005)

C'est quoi Etape ? Connaîs pas ce canard !


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, cette passion pour les pommes...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi Etape ? Connaîs pas ce canard !


 Etapes est un magasine mensuel de graphisme, photographie et arts visuels en general... 

(pas un canard  )


----------



## alcahest (1 Avril 2005)

Ok thanks


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

- vogue
- elle
- cosmopolitan
- a vos mac
- micro hebdo


bon, je les achete, le lire c'est un'autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

- Les Échos (le matin)
 - Le Monde (le soir)
 - à vos Mac


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

Le point aussi la semaine ... c'est un excellent magazine !!


----------



## steinway (2 Avril 2005)

quotidiens : figaro + monde

mensuels : diapason, le monde de la musique, avosmac


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)

aujourd'hui
avos macs
téle7jours!!


----------

